# caffeine when bulking?



## stallion42 (Apr 13, 2008)

I am currently in my bulking phase and have heard that high amounts of caffeine promote weight loss due to increased heart rate especially if taken with meals. So is it alright to consume caffeine as long as I stay above my maintenance level of calories? Currently 6' 170 and taking in 3500 cals a day.


----------



## Built (Apr 13, 2008)

It doesn't really do that much to increase expenditure. It can reduce insulin sensitivity slightly (I think, and I'm too lazy to check but I'm pretty sure I'm right) but not enough to be any kind of problem to a strapping young lad like yourself. I've read nonsense about it interfering with creatine as well, but that one doesn't hold water either. 

In short - enjoy your bulk with a cuppa joe. You'll be fine.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 15, 2008)

I would agree with built.  Just dont get semi addicted to it like I am.  I love to listen to rock music and get jacked on caffeine before I go into the gym.


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2008)

I always pop my stims before I train. Gets me amped up for the workout!


----------

